
Ryan Petersen: Paul Graham just donated $1M for PPE for healthcare workers - okareaman
https://twitter.com/typesfast/status/1241036939907624961
======
rcach001
Paul Graham ( @paulg ) just donated $1,000,000 to
[http://Flexport.org](http://Flexport.org). That gift will pay for almost all
the protective gear required by the entire city of San Francisco's frontline
healthcare workers. We'll likely distribute the equipment to hospitals in
other locations too.

